# How do you wire recessed cans in a drop ceiling?



## jw0445 (Oct 9, 2009)

Layout depends on how far down the drop ceiling is and locations of duct work in floor joists above. Wiring is can to can in romex stapled to bottom of joists or holed through joists. Cans have support arms with clips that atttach to the 2 ft. section of grid. No need to do the commercial thing in resi.


----------



## RGH (Sep 12, 2011)

Jw summed it up perfectly. Unless your in Chicago this is how it's done everywhere else in resi-land.


----------



## Dennis Alwon (May 9, 2009)

htroberts said:


> I don't do a lot of residential work, and I'm wondering how those of you who do deal with these.
> 
> Normally, I'd put a grid of conduit and 4" square boxes on the real ceiling, and drop an MC or greenfield whip down to each fixture.
> 
> ...


If you are moonlighting you better watch yourself in Durham. They have been know to have offenders arrested.


----------



## Galt (Sep 11, 2013)

In a resi. basement nothing sucks more. The ceiling guy and homeowner will want it as high as possible making your job take ten times longer plus get lots of extra tiles if you have to install them.


----------



## telsa (May 22, 2015)

If it's a residential basement improvement you'd have to be mad to install can lights.

Go with LED pucks, instead. :thumbsup:


----------



## chknkatsu (Aug 3, 2008)

htroberts said:


> I don't do a lot of residential work, and I'm wondering how those of you who do deal with these.
> 
> Normally, I'd put a grid of conduit and 4" square boxes on the real ceiling, and drop an MC or greenfield whip down to each fixture.
> 
> ...


i dont know what your ENT/smurf codes are down there. but up here in NYC ENT isnt supposed to be exposed for more than a foot or so. i forgot the exact length. it's only supposed to be buried. and the only time we ever used ENT was during deck work. 

either way, i would never use ENT as a raceway if not buried...even if it were "allowed"

i do understand you disliking romex. I've been working on my parents new house up in NH every weekend and have only worked with NM once or twice in my life before this. it really isn't as bad as i thought. that being said, just use romex


----------



## 99cents (Aug 20, 2012)

NMD to Lotus Lights. Done. Next...


----------



## Majewski (Jan 8, 2016)

Those Lotus thin lights seem like the bees knees!


----------



## 99cents (Aug 20, 2012)

Majewski said:


> Those Lotus thin lights seem like the bees knees!


It's not the 1970's anymore :laughing: .

Seriously, Lotus Lights turn those jobs from money losers to money makers.


----------



## Majewski (Jan 8, 2016)

What if I like the 70s and money?


----------



## nrp3 (Jan 24, 2009)

The seventies are calling and they want their black and white trims back.


----------



## theJcK (Aug 7, 2013)

I prefer the gold eyeballs..but seriously whats wrong with 4 squares and romex? I mean I would figure price point between MC and romex would make a difference.


----------



## wcord (Jan 23, 2011)

99cents said:


> It's not the 1970's anymore :laughing: .
> 
> Seriously, Lotus Lights turn those jobs from money losers to money makers.


More like the roaring 20s


----------



## danhasenauer (Jun 10, 2009)

theJcK said:


> I prefer the gold eyeballs..but seriously whats wrong with 4 squares and romex? I mean I would figure price point between MC and romex would make a difference.


4 squares for what? That's what the fixture J-box is for. I run can-to-can and call it done. MC is overkill for most Resi work.


----------

